# Free Mini Tripod!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well when I say free you have to spend Â£5.99 on a magazine, but if you haven't got a tripod and have a fairly small compact camera this may be just the job.

Comes with this months "Digital camera magazine"









Can't tell you if the free software on the mag is anygood because I picked up the DVD version by mistake and I don't have a dvd drive on my pc!









btw it's about 12cm tall with the legs straight and the legs are bendable and have little rubber balls on the end to get it to sit steady.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And here it is with my 35mm compact on it. Camera is 13cmm wide by 7 cm tall (quite a bit bigger than my digi).


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

PG,

I, too have this tripod, if you bend the legs really wide, it is remarkably stable, even with a long lens fitted, I recommend it

Roger


----------



## Jezzag (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the tip PG







. Curiously I bought the CD edition by mistake but I am not really into getting free software of these discs. If you want my copy (or want to do a swap) please PM me and we can swop addresses.

By the way, tripod is good - though a bit cheeky of the mag to rate it top in a review of lightweight travel tripods!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

I got one of those little tripods with me camera and it's great for taking pictures of watches, all my watch pictures have been taken using it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I got one with my camera. Couldn't get the bugger to stand straight no matter what, so bought a better one from a forum member.


----------

